

Study: Tax Cuts for the Rich Don't Spur Growth  - riffraff
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tax-cuts-rich-dont-spur-151649273.html

======
curt
Before anyone believes this garbage please know that in periods of "high
personal tax rates" business owners declared their income through their
companies thereby lowering their tax rates. You would have a company car,
company vacation, company dinners, you can even make it company policy to pay
for the employees children college education, etc...

To understand the tax implications no economic growth you have to look at the
tax payments as a percentage of GDP as well as compliance costs. In the US tax
payments have held steady at about 18% of GDP since WWII until recently.

There's so much evidence to the contrary, even Obama's own counsel of economic
advisories share the view that tax cuts stimulate economic growth. Christina
Romer, his former advisor wrote a paper on the subject.

------
nhaehnle
It has always struck me how anti-free market the idea of trickle down
economics is.

After all, one justification of the free market is that those products and
producers who are preferred by the people and therefore create a better world
win out in the market place because buyers vote with their wallets.

For that to work properly, money must be available to _the people_ so that the
so-called "job creators" can compete for that money. In other words, trickle
down has it exactly wrong, at least if your objective is to have a free market
that provides the products and services that people desire.

